# Ordered some new Dakine gloves.



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have the Dakine Vipers and the Dakine Mustangs and they are both awesome gloves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hopefully they compare then. How do you guys like the color scheme? One of my friends called it "queero", but I dont take his opinions on style.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

No comments, criticism? Nothing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

my dakines barely lost last year, they rocked while they were'nt shredded though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have the vipers and i love em. i definitely like those much better, they are nice as shit.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Dakine has an awesome pair that comes with a liner intended for pipe riding... while i don't do any riding in the pipe, i like that there's a durable liner included... i wanna get 'em.

they're plaid too! (r0x0rz)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

T.J. said:


> i have the vipers and i love em. i definitely like those much better, they are nice as shit.


Yeah, they should be coming any minute now. Ill tell you guys how they are. Im going boarding tomorrow, so then Ill see how they really perform.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

grimdog, which one is warmer?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of Bronco GT gloves because I needed to spend some extra $ to get free shipping. I hope these are as good as the others...definitely didn't need them at all since I have like 5 pairs now but whatevs... they were $30


----------

